# Chase AGR Mastercard



## Dovecote (Nov 11, 2010)

My latest Chase AGR Mastercard bill shows a $22 Late Fee and a $26.86 Purchase Interest Charge (do not know what that is). The payment was paid on the due date (this past Sunday 11/7) but was not applied until the following day (11/8). I certainly do not want to pay this charge (I have never been charged previously). Anyone know how successful I will be on having the charges dropped when I discuss having the fees waived with a Chase representative?


----------



## J-1 3235 (Nov 11, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> My latest Chase AGR Mastercard bill shows a $22 Late Fee and a $26.86 Purchase Interest Charge (do not know what that is). The payment was paid on the due date (this past Sunday 11/7) but was not applied until the following day (11/8). I certainly do not want to pay this charge (I have never been charged previously). Anyone know how successful I will be on having the charges dropped when I discuss having the fees waived with a Chase representative?


I think Chase will credit you the late fee, and possibly the interest, as long as your account is in good standing (not late with payments, etc). I have had good luck when in the same situation. Hope you do, too!

Mike


----------



## rrdude (Nov 11, 2010)

Agree, as long as you don't have any history, or a pattern of making similar requests, most CC companies will waive the fee as a "courtesy", one time deal.

Me however, well, let's just say that road is WELL traveled, unfortunately.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 11, 2010)

rrdude said:


> Me however, well, let's just say that road is WELL traveled, unfortunately.


The_traveler's tracks are well worn in this matter!


----------



## amamba (Nov 11, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> My latest Chase AGR Mastercard bill shows a $22 Late Fee and a $26.86 Purchase Interest Charge (do not know what that is). The payment was paid on the due date (this past Sunday 11/7) but was not applied until the following day (11/8). I certainly do not want to pay this charge (I have never been charged previously). Anyone know how successful I will be on having the charges dropped when I discuss having the fees waived with a Chase representative?


Dovecote I think you have to make your payment by a certain time (maybe 5 or 6 pm EST?) in order for the payment to count for that day. Check the fine print on the Chase website. But that might be way the system saw it as late, just for future reference. This hasn't happened to me with this card but it did once in the past on another card from citi - they were great about "waiving" the fee and associated interest charges. Good luck!


----------



## Exiled in Express (Nov 11, 2010)

Chase does not allow electronic payment credit dates on weekends, you would had to pay 11/5 to avoid the charges. That said, Chase is good about taking care of its customers, a call or visit to the branch should take care of both charges of this is a one off event.


----------



## Dovecote (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks to all who responded. I called Chase today and they waived both charges  Initially the Chase agent only wanted to waive only one charge but after a soft plea both charges were waived. He did not say that this would be only a one time exception but I certainly will treat it as such!


----------



## printman2000 (Nov 23, 2010)

I use to think Chase was great at taking care of customers too. However, because of a holiday, our payment was one day late last year and they absolutely refused to waive the charges even though we have never been late before. I even went up the ladder a couple of steps and nothing.

I think it is because I always pay off my balance each month and never carry a balance. Since they do not make much money off of me, they decided to stick it to me. I bet if I was paying them a bunch of interest each month they would gladly drop the one time fee.


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 25, 2010)

*You may want to consider the automatic minimum payment option.*

*It will make a minimum payment on the last possible day to ensure*

*your payment is not late. If you pay your balance in full prior to*

*this date, no payment is made because there is no balance on*

*your account.*

* *

*I use this feature as a safety service so I am never late in paying*

*my account. I don't think there is any charge for this action.*


----------

